# [Eclipse] Sublipse/Subversive - Repository hinzufügen unmöglich



## maximAL (30. Sep 2009)

Nabend,
ich habe wieder mal ein irrwitziges Problem mit Eclipse. 
Und zwar habe ich auf einen neuen Rechner ein frisches Eclipse 3.5.1 gezogen und dann wie gewohnt Subclipse installiert. Nun wollte ich ein Repository hinzufügen - und die Eingabezeile für die URL ist ausgegraut ???:L
Starte ich Eclipse als root (ja, Linux, Eclipse ist unter /opt/ installiert, user haben dort keine Schreibrechte) geht es.
Noch lustiger ist, dass beim testweise installierten Subversive exakt das selbe Problem besteht.
Nun unterscheidet sich bei der Installation eigentlich rein gar nichts von min. 2 anderen Eclipse 3.5.0 Installationen auf anderen Rechnern, also nehme ich an, dass das sich in der neuen Version irgendwas geändert haben könnte, was dieses Verhalten hervorruft.
Ich dachte an ein Rechte-Problem, aber auch dem User alle Rechte für das eclipse-Verzeichnis zu geben hilft nicht weiter :bahnhof:


----------



## Wildcard (30. Sep 2009)

Irgendetwas in den User Settings scheint kaputt. Ich würde mal ~/.eclipse löschen.


----------



## maki (30. Sep 2009)

Subversive ist das bessere SVN Plugin


----------



## maximAL (30. Sep 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Irgendetwas in den User Settings scheint kaputt. Ich würde mal ~/.eclipse löschen.


Damit lösche ich allerdings auch gleich alle als User installierten Plugins, inkl. Subclipse/Subversive 
Ich hatte ebenso probiert, Eclipse als Root zu starten und dann die ganzen Plugins zu installieren, aber da tritt als User dann wieder das selbe Problem auf.


			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Subversive ist das bessere SVN Plugin


*Hust*, ja, meinte ich doch. Das ist ja das gruselige, dass der Fehler bei beiden auftritt.


----------



## maki (30. Sep 2009)

Ich "installiere" Eclipse nicht unter Ubuntu, einfach entpacken, irgendwo in deinem home verzeichnis, das reicht imho(ausser für tptp).


----------



## maximAL (30. Sep 2009)

Ich habs doch auch nur nach /opt geschoben, wie schon tausend mal zuvor.

Oder beziehst du dich jetzt auf die Plugins?


----------



## maki (30. Sep 2009)

Nö, ich mein schon Eclipse an sich


----------



## Wildcard (30. Sep 2009)

maximAL hat gesagt.:


> Damit lösche ich allerdings auch gleich alle als User installierten Plugins, inkl. Subclipse/Subversive
> Ich hatte ebenso probiert, Eclipse als Root zu starten und dann die ganzen Plugins zu installieren, aber da tritt als User dann wieder das selbe Problem auf.


Das ist mir schon klar, aber offensichtlich ist irgendwas in den User spezifischen Einstellungen kaputt, da es als Root ja funktioniert.


----------



## maximAL (30. Sep 2009)

Natürlich hab ich auch das versucht, ich habs ja nun schon in x Konfigurationen probiert.
Grad eben nochmal alles aufgesetzt, tar.gz nach /opt entpackt, Rechte rekursiv auf root:root gesetzt, dann als root Subversive installiert.
Für den Root scheint der Dialog dann auch zu funktionieren.
Starte ich dann Eclipse als normales User siehts wieder so wie im Anhang aus.
Und wie gesagt, einfach jedem alle Rechte für das Eclipse Verzeichnis geben hatte ich auch probiert, hilft nichts.

Edit: Ein möglicherweise ähnlich gelagertes Problem ist, dass als User auch noch keine Update Sites eingetragen sind, vielleicht hilft das ja noch weiter...


----------



## Wildcard (30. Sep 2009)

Versuch mal die PlugIns als User zu installieren.


----------



## maximAL (30. Sep 2009)

Auch schon längst gemacht, hilft nichts.
Btw: _soll_ das nun so sein, dass man als User erstmal keine Update Sites hat oder ist das ein Bug?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Sep 2009)

Nein, soll nicht so sein.
Leg mal nen anderen User an und versuch es damit. Ich habe immer noch das gefühl das bei dir was in den user settings verbogen ist.


----------



## maximAL (30. Sep 2009)

Kleines Update: Ich habe jetzt das nicht-funktionierende eclipse + .eclipse/ auf einen anderen Rechner transplantiert und dort funktioniert es. Sollte das irgendein ganz kruder Bug in Verbindung mit dem Rest-System sein? Kann ich mir bei Java eigentlich weniger vorstellen, aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Wildcard (30. Sep 2009)

Schau mal bitte ins log (WORKSPACE/.metadata/.log) ob sich etwas relevantes findet.
Wenn du nicht sicher bist, poste ein großzügiges Stück davon.


----------



## maximAL (30. Sep 2009)

Nope, auch das hatte ich schon durchsucht, keine Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Sep 2009)

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
-verkorkste Konfiguration -> lässt sich mit einem neuen User überprüfen
-seltsames Rechteproblem


----------

